# door hinge question



## JohnEstep (Jun 13, 2010)

Should be a simple find for me, but so far it's eluding me. I'm looking for a double hinge, bi fold hinge, folding screen hinge, or any other name it has, that will work for somewhere around 2" of material. I can find some up to 1 1/4", but none larger. The length does not matter, just the material size of just under 2" that it will accept, and still be able to go 180 degrees in either direction. This is for an outside festival, so it, and any other suggestions which I am more than willing to try, have to hold up to the elements for 2 months or so. Thanks :->


----------



## ajb (Jun 13, 2010)

McMaster-Carr has some spring hinges that will accomodate doors up to 3-31/32". You didn't specify if you need them to be sprung, but you can always leave the springs slack on the adjustable tension types if you can't find a suitable (cheaper and less bulky!) unsprung two-way hinge.


----------



## JohnEstep (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah, I forgot to say no spring, but I might have to fall back on spring hinges, do they adjust to 0 resistance?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 13, 2010)

As best I can remember, this type is adjustable down to almost, but not quite, zero tension.



Double Acting Spring Hinges - Double Acting Barrel Hinges | HardwareSource.com


----------



## Footer (Jun 14, 2010)

Spring hinges are freakishly expensive if you do not need the spring. What is the weight of the door you are hanging? Might be a good place to use a solid shaft/rebar and tie it into the casing.


----------



## JChenault (Jun 14, 2010)

JohnEstep said:


> yeah, I forgot to say no spring, but I might have to fall back on spring hinges, do they adjust to 0 resistance?



I think if you adjust to 0 tension, you will find you have a problem. When you are swinging the door you want to keep the hinge compact. IE the center section of the hinge wants to remain tight to the door ( or the frame). The only way I can see this being done is with a spring. This is one reason you don't see a lot of heavy doors that go both ways.

If you really want no spring, or if the door is heavy follow footers suggestion. Put a pivot at the top and bottom of the door, about an inch in from the ends of the door, and make a receptacle at the top and bottom of the door casing.


----------



## scenerymaker (Jun 14, 2010)

JohnEstep said:


> .... still be able to go 180 degrees in either direction.


You could weld two butt hinges together to have a free-turning hinge that would allow your motion. You could also reduce the spring setting of the previously mentioned double hinge. To keep the door from sagging, bury a small caster in the bottom of the door on the side opposite the hinge.


----------



## JChenault (Jun 14, 2010)

scenerymaker said:


> You could weld two butt hinges together to have a free-turning hinge that would allow your motion.



If the door needs to fit semi-precisely in a door jam, or if you want the hinge side of the door to stay next to it's jam, I don't think the welding method will work. I have attached a sketch of my reasoning. 

The top 'Closed' shows what you want the hinge to do when the door is closed. The 'Desired' shows how you want things to work when the door is open. The 'Actual' is what will typically happen if there is no spring tension. There is nothing to keep the hinge plates from separating.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 14, 2010)

JChenault's illustration goes to show exactly how unique the double acting hinge is. Confounding, brain-bending things. 


Amazon.com: Stanley Hardware 73-0200 Double Acting Hinge: Home Improvement

Odd they're never for larger than 3/4" stock.


----------



## JohnEstep (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input all, I'm going to try and mess with it about 10 different ways, I'd started laying some out to weld together and came up with the same problem :->


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a quick thought - would it work better of you did two of the welded-hinge contraptions one right above the other, reversed? In my head, it doesn't seem like it would be able to wander off that way. The only issue might be the offset in the hinges when opening.


----------



## JohnEstep (Jun 15, 2010)

that might be something to try for sure, thanks :->


----------

